# what to get tomorrow for Black Friday sale



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Doggie couture shop is having a black Friday sale tomorrow ! I saw on FB she posted there will be a huge sale so she said stay tuned . 

I tried on Minnies suckright hoodie.... I think i'll get her and her sisters some more suckright , some WL, some LD, some Lela su, some Puppy angel, and not sure what else . lol. 
here is Minnie modeling her suckright cats and dogs hoodie in size S/M


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Love the suck right hoodie on Minnie she really suits it, I can't wait for the sale! I'm just going to order my whole wish list  hoping it guna be a decent sale did she say what percent? Are you going to get any of the new wooflink?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Love the suck right hoodie on Minnie she really suits it, I can't wait for the sale! I'm just going to order my whole wish list  hoping it guna be a decent sale did she say what percent? Are you going to get any of the new wooflink?


thanks Jessica ! i'm really happy with the suckright hoodie on Minnie. I def. want to get her some more and also for Ellie and maybe even Tootsie. 

me , too... cant wait !!! no, she didn't give any of the details of the sale but only said there will be a black Friday sale. a big sale, and to stay tuned . i'm just hoping it really is a good one and then i'll put in a large order too. 

ya, I want the red and white polka dot WL coat/ vest , and the pink and white polka dot coat/vest. also , thinking about that red leather look vest. which ones are you thinking about...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

40 % off if you spend under 700. 45% off if you spend over 700. one day only


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Love the suck right hoodie on Minnie she really suits it, I can't wait for the sale! I'm just going to order my whole wish list
> ...


I've just done my order  have you done yours yet? I got the 45% off so I'm really pleased with that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

as soon as I saw that sale, I started figuring out what I wanted to order. its so easy to get the total up to 700 dollars. lol. 
I had one ready but then , I got to thinking I may have forgot something, so I thought I better wait. 
I had in my order 3 suckright things ( one for Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie ) , 2 puppy angel bear hoodies, 2 puppy angel talullah hoodie dresses , 2 WL polka dot vests ( one red, and one pink ) , one Lela su hoodie, and one LD hoodie. i'll probably put my order in soon, but I think I could change it alittle , still not sure.

have you checked your rewards points. 

I think i'll put in a second order with just my rewards points. I can spend alittle over 75 dollars and get the free shipping, so, i'd like to take advantage of the 40 percent with those and use up all my points in one order


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> as soon as I saw that sale, I started figuring out what I wanted to order. its so easy to get the total up to 700 dollars. lol.
> I had one ready but then , I got to thinking I may have forgot something, so I thought I better wait.
> I had in my order 3 suckright things ( one for Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie ) , 2 puppy angel bear hoodies, 2 puppy angel talullah hoodie dresses , 2 WL polka dot vests ( one red, and one pink ) , one Lela su hoodie, and one LD hoodie. i'll probably put my order in soon, but I think I could change it alittle , still not sure.
> 
> ...


I know, I was the same I was unsure of whether to buy the new wooflink carrier but I figured I mays well because it will probably be a while before they bring the next collection of bags out. I will have a look at my reward points now, its great that you get free shipping my shipping was $100 this time but thats not too bag since I got the 45% off


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I know, I was the same I was unsure of whether to buy the new wooflink carrier but I figured I mays well because it will probably be a while before they bring the next collection of bags out. I will have a look at my reward points now, its great that you get free shipping my shipping was $100 this time but thats not too bag since I got the 45% off


I just checked my rewards points and I have 722 , so i'll use 720 of them to get 72 dollars off. 

just placed a small order with the rewards points and also used the 40BF code. 

I got this for Ellie Doggie Couture Shop
and this for Minnie BBOBBO(TM) Jumper Vest in Ivory

and my total was only 6 dollars with shipping included. 

i'll be putting my big order in pretty soon ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I was the same I was unsure of whether to buy the new wooflink carrier but I figured I mays well because it will probably be a while before they bring the next collection of bags out. I will have a look at my reward points now, its great that you get free shipping my shipping was $100 this time but thats not too bag since I got the 45% off
> ...


Ah that's great that you only had to pay $6! The beaut hoodie is gorgeous Ellie is going to look adorable in it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah that's great that you only had to pay $6! The beaut hoodie is gorgeous Ellie is going to look adorable in it


i'm excited ! lol. just put my big order in. 



•1 of : BBOBBO(TM) Jumper Vest in Pink [Size:Medium]
$40.00 Processing 
•1 of : Famous Rock and Roll Princess Dress [Size:Medium]
$107.00 Processing 
•1 of : Furry Dog Step in Peachy Pink [Size:Grande]
$195.00 Processing 
•1 of : Ginger Ella Hoodie Pullover [Size:XSmall]
$85.00 Processing 
•1 of : Happy With You Coat in Pink [Size:3]
$59.00 Processing 
•1 of : Happy With You Coat in Red [Size:2]
$59.00 Processing 
•1 of : Paris Je Taime Top [Size:Medium]
$57.00 Processing 
•1 of : Rabbit Hoodie in Pink [Size:XSmall]
$65.00 Processing 
•1 of : Tallulah Two-Tone Dress in Blue [Size:Small/Medium]
$58.00 Processing 
•1 of : Tallulah Two-Tone Dress in Pink [Size:Medium]
$58.00 Processing


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's great that you only had to pay $6! The beaut hoodie is gorgeous Ellie is going to look adorable in it
> ...



Ah I'm so glad you got the famous rock and roll princess dress it's adorable  I think you are going to love it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah I'm so glad you got the famous rock and roll princess dress it's adorable  I think you are going to love it!


I am so happy I got the rock and roll princess dress. Melissa didn't put all the sizes down so by the order I posted... it looks like I got a M , but I got a S/M for Minnie . I do wish I could of got Ellie one too but I guess it would of been too big on her :-(. so, I got her the ginger Ella hoodie. I have loved that for as long as I noticed it and I think its fine for her to wear all winter cause its not Christmas colors ...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I've just done my order  have you done yours yet? I got the 45% off so I'm really pleased with that.



Now I feel better about the order I'm contemplating! LOL! :toothy8:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Now I feel better about the order I'm contemplating! LOL! :toothy8:


what did you get?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I am so happy I got the rock and roll princess dress. Melissa didn't put all the sizes down so by the order I posted... it looks like I got a M , but I got a S/M for Minnie . I do wish I could of got Ellie one too but I guess it would of been too big on her :-(. so, I got her the ginger Ella hoodie. I have loved that for as long as I noticed it and I think its fine for her to wear all winter cause its not Christmas colors ...


yeah it defo would of been too big on ellie as millie has the smallest size and it fits her perfectly, Minnie is going to look adorable in it! yeah defo after having a closer look at the ginger ella I don't think its just a xmas theme I think it could be worn all year round.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> yeah it defo would of been too big on ellie as millie has the smallest size and it fits her perfectly, Minnie is going to look adorable in it! yeah defo after having a closer look at the ginger ella I don't think its just a xmas theme I think it could be worn all year round.


well, i'll probably just have Ellie wear the ginger ella in the winter months. I think its a really thick warm hoodie, so, she will wear it from Dec to March. 
now, the only other suckright that I really want is the croissant cardigan but, I think I should go on a shopping ban for awhile now after that big DC black Friday order.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like you ladies got a lot of great stuff! I'll share pics of our order after Christmas. Sounds like all of us bought similar things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Sounds like you ladies got a lot of great stuff! I'll share pics if our order after grist as. Sounds like all of us bought similar things.


i'm dying to know what you got for black Friday !!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Minnie looks great in her Suckright hoodie!!

There are some Chi's that are going to have a great Christmas. Sounds like everyone ordered great stuff and I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I went simple as my knuckleheads have more than enough! 

Sonny- PA Camo Hoodie and SR Ice Bear Hoodie
BG- PA Tallulah Dress and Rabbit Hoodie
Scarlett- HD Redskins Coat


----------

